# Woohooo Finally!!



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

AF has paid me a visit!!  

Thank god for that!

Vicki x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

That deserves some bubbles eh!
Hope youre okay vicky x


----------



## seabreeze (Jun 26, 2006)

Yay!  Have some bubbles on me!!

Carriexx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thats great news Vicky !!    

Lou's dance worked   ~ hope thats made you feel better ~ hope AF isnt too mean to you 

Sara xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Cheers Lou!!!!!


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

WoooooooHooooooo  
Sooooo happy for u vicki now at least u dont have to wait for af and can get going with stimms!!!!
Hope she doesnt give u pain and its the last one for 9months 

love kelly x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Vicki! Thats great news Hunny 

Hope she's being nice and gentle with you 

Good luck for stimming chick! 

Nicky x x x


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

No probs mate - you should see what my real dancing does to people  

Hope your feeling a bit happier tonight than you were this morning - all back on track now hun  

Oh and hope you found yerself a bed for the night 

Lou
X


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I've booked a room for sunday night at the Travel Inn in Darlington.

Thanks again hunny


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Vicki

Know i have "chatted" to you tonight hunny

Just wanted to say fabulous news on af arriving honey

Onwards and upwards 

Emilyxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY!!!! Really pleased it has turned up!

Roll on next stage!!!!!!!


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Great Stuff Vicky Bring on the injections  - I was so worried about you not being able to get to Darlo for your scan. I am relieved you got sorrted hun.

Bronte xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

hiya girls,

My period has almost stopped..there was no red bleeding just brown stuff

Is this normal? or is it because I've been on the pill for a couple of months

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Vikki 


this happened to me on my 1st bleed but beware as mine came back in full force boy did i know about it ! !

Hope your be ok ~ try not to worry sweetheart  

sara xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Vicki,

Fba news hun,now you can get started!!!!

Kelly x


----------

